# Bodybug vs Fitbit



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone have one? I think these are both similar but does anyone know if one is more preferable than the other or the differences in the two?

http://www.bodymedia.com/

http://www.fitbit.com/

Tell everything you know, negative and positive, please.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't know anything about the Fitbit. I have a BodyBugg.
Pros of BodyBugg: It came with a digital watch that has a display that tells you number of steps taken that day, number of steps taken the previous day and goal number of steps for that day. It beeps to let you know when you have reached your goal.
The display also shows that information for Calories burned that day, the previous day and goal.
By having the display handy all the time, when I was wearing it, it definitely encouraged me to be active because I liked seeing that I had made my goals. If I had a day where in the evening I saw that I had not taken many steps or burned many calories, it gave me that push to do it right then.
The cons of BodyBugg IMHO: There is a monthly cost.(My understanding of the FItbit is that you buy it and then have no recurring fees.) Also, it looks like the FItbit would be much less obtrusive. One thing that I didn't like about the BodyBugg was that since you wear it on your arm, I think more people notice it than would notice the FitBIt. I don't know it the FitBit is as accurate as the BodyBugg. Please post information about it as you find it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, that's exactly why I'm interested in the Fitbit. To wear it all day long, at work etc, I don't always want it to be so obvious! I'm hoping someone with a Fitbit will weigh in.

I use this site to keep up with all my information, so I don't really want to pay a monthly fee. This site is great and free. http://caloriecount.about.com/

So, it somehow knows if I'm just walking around my house or if I'm out pushing myself hard and bicycle riding?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

ahhhh, I just saw this on the Fitbit website. Is it the same for Bodybug? Hubby and I ride bikes for exercise.

_It's not going to be that accurate for things like biking, but the website will allow you to manually log activities, so that an estimated calorie burn for your biking can be included in your daily totals._


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

A cute review:
http://chickenarmpits.blogspot.com/2010/01/fitbit.html

and another pretty good review
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-10365465-248.html


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Anyone have one? I think these are both similar but does anyone know if one is more preferable than the other or the differences in the two?
> 
> http://www.bodymedia.com/
> 
> ...


Hi Kindle Gracie - I have both the Bodybugg (well, the less expensive non-24 Hour Fitness brand of it -GoWearFit), which I got over a year ago, and the Fitbit, which I got at the beginning of this year. Hands down, I love the Fitbit more. Mostly for ease of use and no extra fees to use their website.

The Fitbit is so small, and it has a clip that you can put on your waistband. I never know it is there. One word of warning, though - It can pop off when moving around a lot, so most people, myself included, loop a hair band through the Fitbit itself, then secure onto a belt loop so that it doesn't get lost. If I am wearing sport shorts or pants that have a waist tie, that can be used to to secure it as well. My brother almost lost his at the airport when he had to take off his belt to go through the security check, if it were not for his being secured to his belt loop.

The other huge advantage is the ability of it to communicate the information to your computer wirelessly. Even though with the GoWearFit/Bodybugg it was a simple procedure to connect via the USB cable, it seemed like more of a chore somehow. If you are near the dock, it will check it every 15 minutes and update your info.

The only negative I can think of right now about the Fitbit is that sometimes I will press the button on it without realizing it, and long enough to activate the sleep/stop mode. It's not that big of a deal since I'm really tracking my steps and active levels and not so much my sleep anymore, but if I don't notice it all day, it will look like I've been lazing about for the whole day! It will still show activity, though, so I haven't really investigated how much that really affects that info. It may just skew your sleeping pattern info if you are heavily tracking that.

The battery is pretty long lasting. I've gone a couple of weeks before I remember to pop it back in the dock to charge it. If it is on a low charge, it will still track your daily basic info, but at a lesser capacity. I honestly got a little bored using my GoWearFit. The unfortunate thing is that neither of them track elliptical or bike movement accurately, as if you are doing nothing. Treadmill, running, walking: yes, excellent tracking. Like mentioned before, though, the activities can be added manually. The Fitbit uses more of a Wii-type sensor, but both seem to do a great job. I just feel the Fitbit for me was much more convenient and easier to use, and I only have the one small clip instead of the watch + armband.

The subscription for the GoWearFit site was a little tricky to cancel. I had signed up for a plan that gave me a certain number of months free, so I had to be sure I didn't cancel before the mandatory months were up so that I wouldn't be charged a cancellation fee. I have been slacking on recording my food, but both sites have a great search engine, and it is easy to add any food info they don't have in their database. I found the Fitbit one to be very user friendly and offers great informative charts.

I hope this helps a little, and please feel free to ask me any additional questions about either of them.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you!  That's exactly the information I was looking for from personal experience.  I'm trying to visualize how you attach the hair band.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Thank you! That's exactly the information I was looking for from personal experience. I'm trying to visualize how you attach the hair band.


Here are a couple of pics - I usually use a thinner band for this actually, but it was the closest at hand at the moment. The first picture shows one side of the loop pulled to top center of the fitbit (the fitbit itself should be looped, not the clip, or else you might find yourself with a clip and no fitbit!). The 2nd picture shows it attached to a belt loop. Simply take the other side of the band, thread it through and around the belt loop and attach to the fitbit.

When I'm wearing workout shorts, all of mine have the cinching elastic which works well to keep it in place, in the absence of belt loops. I thought I was so clever when I came up with this little trick until I found out it was already discussed as a solution on a fitbit discussion board somewhere .


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

When I've work a pedometer in the past, I can tell you how many times it has fallen off (mostly in the restroom floor) so this is a great idea.  How does it work with elastic?  Most of my workout clothes have the drawstring inside but some of them are just a stretchy band.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

and I meant to say - thank you SO MUCH for going to the trouble to take the pictures and post them.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

No problem - I'm glad I could help! Actually, that's exactly how my workout clothes are too - with the drawstring stretchy cord. It works great because then you just need to put through one loop and it holds great - it won't go anywhere. I am always scared to death of losing things like this, knowing I would never notice till I'm home! I will find it dangling from the elastic every so often and thankful it's not lying in a street somewhere or in someone else's possession.

The hair bands I usually use when I have a belt loop are really skinny ones that aren't strong enough to hold my hair back for a length of time, so this turned out to be a great use for them.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

one thing I do for my pedometer is I use a safety pin to pin it to whatever I'm wearing.  I don't usually knock it off, but my 14 month old likes to pull it off and shake it.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I have never heard of these and really like what I'm reading.  I have used an Omron pedometer and like it but haven't used it lately.  I do most of my walking with Wii Walk It Out.  It tracks my steps only when I am using it.  I love gadgets- that's not always a good thing.  I am going to look further into the fitbit.  Oh no!


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I have heard of the BodyBug, but not the Fitbit.  They use the BodyBug on Biggest Loser.  I have used several different brands of Pedometers, cheap ones, expensive ones.  I currently have a Reeboc.  I works well enough, but will accidently reset itself when I am at work.  The control buttons are on the face and the readout is on the top.  So, I am looking for something else.  I am also a gadget person, hoping a new one will revitalize my working out.  I had lost 58lbs. Now with boredom, holidays and now really painful healspurs, I haven't been working out or walking and have gained 1/2 of it back.

I am off to look up the fitbit.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> one thing I do for my pedometer is I use a safety pin to pin it to whatever I'm wearing. I don't usually knock it off, but my 14 month old likes to pull it off and shake it.


What a great idea! I'll have to see if a large safety pin will work with the fitbit the next time I am wearing something that doesn't have either a belt loop or stretchy cord attached.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

As an admitted gadget freak, I have to say I don't think you could go wrong or bore easily with the fitbit   . The website keeps historical charts of your activity and also for one of the daily ones, if you pass the cursor over the graph it shows you how many calories your burned or how many steps you took per every 5 minutes. It also has it color coded to distinguish between sedentary, lightly active, moderately active, and highly active activity. There is also a place to keep a journal if you wish. There is a lot of material on the site, so it turns out to be a very good value, and being able to check your progress at any time since it is constantly updating is a great motivator. 

TLM - congrats on the weight loss - that's awesome!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I read about the body bugg recently in the Hungry Girl website.  Then I found out it was $200 and realized it wasn't for me.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks, Julip.  Would have been better if I hadn't regained 1/2.  Oh, well it is a lifetime journey, etc.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

I hear ya, TLM. I get into those ruts too, and I'm sure it is just a minor and temporary setback! I had the same deal with gaining a little back, but it powered me through to make up for it, and I keep reminding myself I'm still a better weight than when I started in on the fitness regime again. One thing I was doing back then was eating steel cut oatmeal every day, and I really have to get back into that.

I have used pedometers before, but for some reason this Fitbit makes me more competitive to meet the steps goal and will just run up and down the stairs or keep moving, or decide not to skip the treadmill like I was planning to, if I see my day's progress is lower than the previous day's. It could be also because on the site, it gives you other members' stats as a whole so you can see how your dailies are compared to others in your age range. You can also add friends to see limited info (controlled by profile owner) so that makes it a little competition and provides accountability too.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone taken the plunge and ordered one yet?


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Still thinking about it.  While trying to decide, I ordered an internet radio instead.  Not much of a connection there but it was on sale.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Does anyone know where Fitbit can be obtained that's not on back order?
Paula


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I haven't.  I wonder why they are in such short supply?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ii don't know, but I am not good at waiting for things, so I try not to order things that aren't shipping right away.  That's just me though.  I thik I would order of the Hammer Schlemmer site because of their lifetime warranty, but they aren't expecting to ship until 8/27.
Paula, not that I'm doing any walking....


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm with you.  When I decide I want something, I want it  yesterday!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Old thread but these are at Best Buy.  Has anyone got one yet?  I'm thinking of buying..


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Which?  Body bug or fitbit?  I am still thinking about fitbit.  I don't think they are on back order any more though.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I think jaspertyler must be referring to the fitbit.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Fitbit+-+Wireless+Personal+Trainer+-+Dark+Gray/9594824.p?id=1218128969673&skuId=9594824&st=fitbit&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yup, definitely the fitbit.  I went out and picked one up a little while ago.  Still setting it all up.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Please let us  know how it goes.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree with KindleGracie and would like to know more about the FitBit.

Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, so far, here's what's happened.  I went to the website and downloaded the software and installed it on my computer (no reboot required, yay!).  I had a little trouble configuring it since it asked for my time zone and I didn't know that Central was the same as North America - Chicago.  I got frustrated and emailed their support, not really expecting a reply until Monday.  About 15 minutes later I checked my email and I had an answer - pretty cool on the Customer Support!
I left it plugged in over night to get the battery charged and now I'm wearing it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Great!  Please keep us updated. Thanks!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I want to get one, but am so afraid I would lose it and I don't wear many clothes that have belt loops on them so don't quite know how I would secure it enought to not fall off when I wasn't noticing.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm wearing mine clipped to my


Spoiler



bra strap


. It seems pretty secure there and it's not really noticeable. Maybe if I was into clingy clothing, it wouldn't work so well...
It does come with a little holster that it can slide into if you want to clip it to a belt or something. And I've got a security strap from another pedometer that I can use if necessary.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't know how I've managed to not see this thread! I've had a Fitbit since January and I love it. I had a GoWearFit prior to this and really liked it, but I'm highly sensitive to metals and my arm had a horrible reaction to the sensors on the armband. So... I got my Fitbit. It does a GREAT job. I made a little leash for it with slip knot loops at both ends. One end goes on the 'bit, one on my


Spoiler



bra strap


. I wear the 'bit on my


Spoiler



bra, front and center


.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

So far, it seems to be a neat tool.  It's small enough to be unobtrusive when I'm wearing it and when I get close to the base station that's plugged into my computer at home, it picks up the latest data and sends it to the fitbit website.  So that's pretty effortless.
I wore it when I was sleeping last night and was pleased to discover that I actually slept most of the time that I was in bed.  I would have guessed that I toss and turn more than the data indicated, but it was just one night.
I like the fact that I can add activities on the website - so yesterday I was able to put in my hour of water aerobics and it used that when calculating my daily activity.  That's really helpful since the fitbit is NOT waterproof so I couldn't wear it in the pool


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm really curious about the fitbit.  I'm back exercising and am looking for a good way to track my efforts.  Anything new to report?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am really liking the fitbit.  It's very small and seems to be accurate for the step counter.  When you upload the data, you get a snapshot of your activity throughout the day.  It also calculates an activity score.
There is a place to track your allergies and your mood and a journal.  You can also enter your meals/food but I'm not doing that.
I do put the tracker in the wristband at night and it's interesting to see how "efficient" my sleep was for the night before.  Sometimes I wake up and I'm just exhausted and I can look at the sleep pattern and see that I woke up multiple times during the night.
I think there is a way that I can share the public part of my page - I'll try to figure that out today and share the link.
I'm not sure what all you want to know.  If you have specific questions, ask and I'll see if it's something I can answer.  I think there are a few other people who have mentioned using them as well.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Is it easy to use the tracking system?

Do you think it is worth the price?

Do you think you are getting more exercise since wearing it?

I've used a pedometer I really like but I think I might like the size of the FitBit.  I sounds perfect but some reviewers don't seem to like it.  I use my Wii Fit and Walk It Out and have now added Gold's Gym Dance Workout.  I'm hoping for something that will help me keep up with my totals, including what I do when I'm not really exercising.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Lonestar, it's hard to do long answers from my BlackBerry  I'll answer when I get back home Sat or Sun.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Answers for Lonestar:

Is it easy to use the tracking system?
    I think it's pretty easy.  Once you set everything up, the fitbit will upload data to the website whenever you get within 10-15 feet of the little receiver.  You don't have to take it off and put in on the thingy - only when you need to charge it.  The fitbit has a little button on it so you can see your steps, distance, calories and a little flower whose number of leaves represents how active you have been.  You put the fitbit in a little pocket on a wristband to wear when you are sleeping if you want to track your sleep patterns.  It's kinda cool to see how long it takes me to fall asleep and how many times I wake up during the night.
    There is a place where you can add activity that the fitbit doesn't track well or that you think you burn more calories than it calculates.  That's easy to enter.  There is also a place to enter your food and I'm going to start that this week. The Journal lets you put in your mood and energy levels and your allergies.  You can also make free-form notes.

Do you think it is worth the price?
    I feel that the $99 was reasonable.  I did get the coverage plan from Best Buy - I think it was a few more dollars.  It seems to be accurate and it is small enough that I don't notice it.

Do you think you are getting more exercise since wearing it?
    Several times I've been close to my goal for the day and I just keep walking around the house until I get there, so it's helped in that way.  It also counts the steps when we are at dance class and the one that works with my DSi didn't do that very well.  I don't know that it's made me exercise more, but it does remind me that I'm trying to be more active.

I've used a pedometer I really like but I think I might like the size of the FitBit.  I sounds perfect but some reviewers don't seem to like it.  I use my Wii Fit and Walk It Out and have now added Gold's Gym Dance Workout.  I'm hoping for something that will help me keep up with my totals, including what I do when I'm not really exercising.
    It's a personal thing, but I am liking it.

Thank you for your help.
    You're welcome.  Please ask clarifying question if I missed anything.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Can you switch users with the Fitbit?  I'd love to be able to use it a few days a week and have dd use it the others.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Andra-  many many thanks.  I am really considering the FitBit as I would like to keep track of my activity in one place.  Wii does a good job but not enough.

I'm going to look at this again.

Thank you again.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Can you switch users with the Fitbit? I'd love to be able to use it a few days a week and have dd use it the others.


I don't know if it would be easy to do this... Let me dig around a little and see what I can find.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

lonestar said:


> Andra- many many thanks. I am really considering the FitBit as I would like to keep track of my activity in one place. Wii does a good job but not enough.
> 
> I'm going to look at this again.
> 
> Thank you again.


You're welcome again 
Let me know how it goes - I'd like to be able to compare with other folks who use one.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Andra said:


> I'd like to be able to compare with other folks who use one.


I got one at Best Buy last weekend....I'm having fun with it so far. I have worn an Omron pedometer for 4 years, all day every day and I really liked it for keeping track of my activity levels (or lack of )

I really like the size of the Fitbit....it's a lot less noticeable than the Omron. I wore it on Sunday when I was walking around for 5 or 6 hours....at first I thought the step count was a bit off, but it got better as I walked more. I recall my pedometer needing some time to settle in too.

I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and being able to track my activity, energy levels and sleep data allows me to give some really concrete feedback to my rheumatologist in terms of how well my meds are working...

Here's the thing though: I was really active on Sunday (as I usually am on the weekends) and the fitbit seemed rather pleased....today I went back to my desk job and the fitbit seemed a little....I don't know.....judgemental!

LOL

But I think I can get over that as I get used to living with my fitbit.

I'm a complete data geek, and having the data online is great fun. 

Anita


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been researching a little.  It looks like Best Buy is the place to buy the FitBit.  I am going to try to get there later in the week.  I live about 40 miles from the closest Best Buy.  I can also order it online to pick up at the store.  I'm a gadget junkie.  My husband will think I am crazy but that's no different than most times.

Will let you know when I finally get one.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Andra said:


> I don't know if it would be easy to do this... Let me dig around a little and see what I can find.


Thanks. If it can switch users that would get it on my Christmas list.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

lonestar said:


> I've been researching a little. It looks like Best Buy is the place to buy the FitBit. I am going to try to get there later in the week. I live about 40 miles from the closest Best Buy. I can also order it online to pick up at the store. I'm a gadget junkie. My husband will think I am crazy but that's no different than most times.
> 
> Will let you know when I finally get one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Paula, the Fitbit was $99 at Best Buy plus a few dollars for the warranty.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Lonestar or anyone else, did you pick one up yet?  Hubby and i went by Best Buy to look at them but they didn't have one in stock.  They said they could order it.

I'm still trying to decide if this is something I might want to put on my Christmas list.  Hubby and I have always walked but we are trying to get even more active.  We recently started the couch25K program.  It might be interesting to see how many steps I really do make each day.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to get one yet.  It will likely be next week before I can get to the nearest Best Buy.  I'm hoping it will help me be more consistent.  Haven't heard of couch25K.  I've been using several Wii programs I really like.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Can you switch users with the Fitbit? I'd love to be able to use it a few days a week and have dd use it the others.


I'm sorry it's taken me a while to answer this one. I have read everything in the manual and gone through the discussion boards and I think you would spend more time trying to switch the fitbit over to the other person's account than you would want. The fitbit has a unique number that is associated with it. When you set up the uploader on your computer, you have to put in the ID along with your username and stuff. So to switch it around, you would need to go through the setup process each time.
If it were me and I only wanted to purchase one, I think I'd use it for a week and then trade off.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Andra said:


> I'm sorry it's taken me a while to answer this one. I have read everything in the manual and gone through the discussion boards and I think you would spend more time trying to switch the fitbit over to the other person's account than you would want. The fitbit has a unique number that is associated with it. When you set up the uploader on your computer, you have to put in the ID along with your username and stuff. So to switch it around, you would need to go through the setup process each time.
> If it were me and I only wanted to purchase one, I think I'd use it for a week and then trade off.


Thanks so much for researching this for me. I like your idea to switch each week.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry that I never came back to answer.  I had bought the Fitbit and the Bodybugg SP (the new one that has the iphone app).  I am returning the Bodybugg.  It is such a pain.  I like my older Bodybugg  a lot better and if you get one I recommend the one with the digital display instead of the phone app.  The phone app is not consistent.  

In terms of the Fitbit.  Each time I have compared the Bodybugg and the Fitbit by wearing them both for a whole day, they have been within 50 calories of each other!  I'd say this makes Fitbit a winner because it is much easier to wear!  I'm going to test it again today with my original Bodybugg.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thought I'd update this a bit...  I ordered a fitbit through Amazon and got it last week.  I LOVE the size of it, and am horrified at how sedentary I am.  I knew I spent too much time sitting, but seeing it graphed really made it sink in.  

Does anyone know if you have to put it into sleep mode each night?  I wore it a few times but don't like having it press into my wrist.  Should I press sleep when I take it off a night and end sleep in the morning, or just leave it on the counter in normal mode?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I leave my Fitbit off for the night.  It seems to record that time as sedentary, but well, I know I was sleeping.  For graphing's sake, you may want to put it in sleep mode.


----------

